# Just picked up an XD9



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

Just picked up an XD9 4" in a nearby town. after watching threads on here and just general comments I picked one up. the gun feel very comfortable in hand. unfortunately I have to rely on what I hear from other and just general feel of a firearm since the nearest place to rent a gun is over 100 miles one direction and gas prices suck here. I like the gun very comfortable to handle, good weight distribution, seems like a great gun. I'm hitting the range with it next week and hopefully all goes well. bad part is with the shops that are within short driving distance only ammo really sold is wwb. is there a good place on line to get a good price on diff ammo or should I stick with wwb? any advice welcome.


----------



## f00lish1 (Jul 29, 2008)

The XD's are known to eat pretty much anything you feed 'em and WWB actually leads the poll on "favorite cheap ammo" on xdtalk. I've actually put 500 rounds of Blazer (the least favorite) without fail so far.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I have 12,500 round through my XD9 Service. About half of those are WWB.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If you're going to use the gun for home defense, get a box of modern, quality, hollowpoint ammo (most brands are fine, but I shoot Federal Hydrashocks in my 9mm XD). Shoot a few dozen through it to prove function. It will... Then shoot a bunch of WWB FMJ for practice. All my XDs eat WWB without any issues.

Firm grip, easy squeeze.

Enjoy,
Jeff


----------



## XDGirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I have 3500 round through my XD9c :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Both my XD40 and XD9SC eat WWB without a problem. Of course, I keep different defense ammo in them when not at the range; Hydrashoks in the .40 and Gold Dots in the 9mm.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

FWIW, we had two XDs go through the recent 250 class I attended it Gunsite. Both ate about 1400 rounds of mixed practice ammo (including WWB) without a bobble. Excellent reliability!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I shot my first XD 9mm last night and I am here to tell you it is a fine gun. I sure would like to get one in the future. Very smooth and deadeye accurate. :smt023


----------



## ZMP_CTR (Jun 6, 2007)

Enjoy your XD! I have had my XD40 for over 3 years and it has been flawless.

Tony
____________________________________________
"I live in my own little world, but it's okay; everyone knows me here."
forum link removed
"The second best gun forum on the net!"


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I love my XDs, they sure are great guns.



Baldy said:


> I shot my first XD 9mm last night and I am here to tell you it is a fine gun. I sure would like to get one in the future. Very smooth and deadeye accurate. :smt023


Baldy, just out of curiosity, did you get a chance to put enough rounds through it to give a comparison to your Glock? Just wondering :smt023

-Jeff- :watching:


----------

